# windows XP cd for IBM laptop



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

Last year i bought a IBM laptop and they didnt provide any Window XP cd..so i would like to know whether IBM provide any Cd when we purchase.

farhana


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Apparently not.


----------



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

then what should i do in this case? i have another original window xp cd...can i use that cd and enter in the license key that was provided for my laptop..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Probably not, the OEM keys are in a unique sequence and don't work with retail or corporate Windows versions.

Does this machine have a recovery partition for restoring Windows?


----------



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

"recovery partition for restoring Windows"

what is that?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

What's the exact model of this laptop?


----------



## farhana (Mar 13, 2008)

R50e IBM


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Here's everything but the Windows. http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/MIGR-55042.html

Here's a link to ordering the restore disk, probably cheaper than buying a new copy of Windows: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&ct=r...9UsrgOJSVCJr9kIQA&sig2=5T39HFHoQZPwe67I6oEhJg


----------

